# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  TRT'nin Reklam İhalesinde neler oluyor?

## bozok

*TRT’NİN REKLüM İHALESİNDE NELER OLUYOR?*



13.02.2010 


*Dosyayı açıyoruz*

3 yıllığına TRT'nin tüm televizyon kanalları ve radyolarının reklam ortamlarının satışı için yapılan ihalenin yasal olmadığı gerekçesiyle ihalenin iptali ve yürütmenin durdurulması talebiyle Ankara 6. İdare Mahkemesinde dava açıldı.

*Dava, İzmir Reklam firması sahibi Mustafa şevket Tarı tarafından açıldı.*

Bilindiği gibi; TRT Mart 2009 ayı sonunda "Teklif İsteme Usulü ile Teklif Alma" yöntemiyle 11 medya şirketi, 2 internet, 3 açık hava reklamcısı ve 3 de radyo reklam ajansını yani 19 firmanın davet edildiği ihaleyi 60 Milyon bir bin lira yıllık bedelle 3 yıllığına ihaleye tek teklif veren Veritas Medya şirketi almıştı.

Veritas şirketi unvan değişikliği ile Akdeniz Medya ismini alarak 5 Ekim 2009 tarihinden itibaren TRT'nin 

Radyo, Televizyon ve internet ortamlarını pazarlamaya başlamıştı.

*Bu ihale ile ilgili olarak Odatv’ye ulaşan bilgiler “TRT’NİN REKLüM İHALESİNDE NELER OLUYOR?” diye sormayı zorunlu kılıyor.*

Biz bu süreci beş bölümde tüm belgeleriyle ortaya koyacağız.

Birinci bölümde ihale sürecini anlatacağız, ikinci bölümde ihaleyi alan firma ile ilgili ilginç bilgi ve belgeleri açıklayacağız, üçüncü bölümde ise hukuksuzluğun hangi boyutlara vardığını orya koyan belgeleri yayınlayacağız.

Reklam ve reyting ayrılmaz siyam ikizleri gibidir.

TRT Genel Müdürü İbrahim şahin’in dünya yayıncılık tarihine adını yazdırdığı bir başka icraatı daha var.

AKP propagandasından bıkan, özel televizyonları taklit etmekten öteye geçemeyen programları izlemekten vazgeçenler nedeniyle TRT’nin izlenme oranları oldukça düştü. Reyting sistemini eleştirerek sistemden ayrılan TRT, kendi reytingini ölçtürmek için bir ihale açtı. İ*hale KDV hariç 3.971.000 TL’ye SBT Analiz* *isimli firmaya verildi.

**TRT daha önce AGB firmasına yıllık yaklaşık 600 bin TL ödüyordu.*

TRT Genel Müdürünün reyting hırsının faturası halkın cebinden çıkacak yani.

Bu ihaleye ilişkin bilgiler de basında yer aldı. 

Dördüncü bölümde reyting ihalesinin reklam ilahesini nasıl etkilediğini gözler önüne sereceğiz.

Son bölümde ise, yanıtını TRT Genel Müdürü İbrahim şahin’in vermesini istediğimiz bazı sorular soracağız. 

İlk bölüm yarın...


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*BU NASIL İHALE?*



15.02.2010 

Odatv olarak TRT’nin reklam ihalesinin dosyasını açıyoruz.

Belgeleriyle yayınlayacağımız bu dosyamızın duyurusunu yaptığımızda; büyük ses getirdi.

Takip edenler bilir; *3 yıllığına* TRT'nin tüm televizyon kanalları ve radyolarının reklam ortamlarının satışı için yapılan ihalenin yasal olmadığı gerekçesiyle, ihalenin iptali ve yürütmenin durdurulması talebiyle *Ankara 6. İdare Mahkemesi'*nde dava açıldı.

Dava, İzmir Reklam firması sahibi *Mustafa şevket Tarı* tarafından açıldı.

Bilindiği gibi; TRT *Mart 2009* ayı sonunda *"Teklif İsteme Usulü ile Teklif Alma"* yöntemiyle 11 medya şirketi, 2 internet, 3 açık hava reklamcısı ve 3 de radyo reklam ajansını yani 19 firmanın davet edildiği ihaleyi *60 Milyon bir bin lira yıllık bedelle 3 yıllığına ihaleye tek teklif veren Veritas Medya şirketi almıştı.* 

*Veritas* şirketi unvan değişikliği ile *Akdeniz Medya* ismini alarak* 5 Ekim 2009* tarihinden itibaren TRT'nin Radyo, Televizyon ve internet ortamlarını pazarlamaya başlamıştı.

şimdi ilk adımı atıyor ve ihale sürecini madde madde açıklıyoruz.

*İşte “bu nasıl ihale” dedirten o süreç:*


*1.* 12 Mart 2009 tarihinde, Elektronik ortamda (E-Mail) kurumun belirlediği 19 firmaya ihaleye katılmaları konusunda davet mektubu gönderiliyor.

*2.* İhale şartnamesine göre ihaleye sadece davet edilen firmalar teklif verebiliyor.

*3.* İhaleye davet edilen bu 19 firmaya TRT personeli aracılığıyla “İhale Dokümanı” elden teslim ediliyor. İhale TRT internet sayfasında yer alan “İHALELER” bölümünde ve Kamu İhale Kurumu ihale bülteninde yayınlanmıyor. Yani ihale sürecinden sadece bu 19 firma haberdar oluyor. Dahası bu ihale sürecinde bir bedel de belirtilmiyor.

*4.* 27 Mart 2009 tarihinde yapılacak ihale için 19 firmadan sadece VERİTAS MEDYA VE REKLüM HİZMETLERİ TİC. A.ş. teklif veriyor.

*5.* İhaleye davet edilen ve TEK KATILAN firma durumundaki VERİTAS MEDYA VE REKLüM HİZMETLERİ TİC. A.ş.’de ihaleden önce ilginç bir HİSSE DEVRİ gerçekleşiyor. ( 25 Mart 2009 sayılı Sic. Tic. Gazetesi, Sayı 7277)

Bu hisse devrini dosyamızın ikinci bölümünde ayrıntılarıyla anlatacağız.

*6.* Bu ihale verilen teklifin “belirlenmiş taban bedelin” altında kalması nedeniyle iptal edilmiş.

*7.* 15.04.2009 tarihinde TRT Satın Alma Daire Başkanlığı 19 firmaya e-posta ile yeni bir duyuru gönderiyor. Bu e-posta ile ikinci ihale süreci başlatılıyor. Bu davet mektubunda göze çarpan en önemli husus; ihaleye katılmak için en az 60.000.000 TL teklif edilmesi uyarısıdır.

*8.* İkinci ihale 06.05.2009 tarihinde yapılıyor, ilk ihalede olduğu ikinci ihaleye de sadece “VERİTAS MEDYA SATIş VE REKLüM HİZMETLERİ TİC. A.ş. katılıyor. 60.001.000 TL’lik teklifle ihaleyi alıyor.

*9.* Bu ihaleden yaklaşık 3 buçuk ay sonra TRT’nin reklam yönetmeliğinde değişiklik yapılıyor.

*10.* 26 Ağustos 2009 tarih ve 27331 sayılı Resmi Gazete’de yayınlanarak yürürlüğe giren Türkiye Radyo-Televizyon Kurumu Reklam Yönetmeliği’nin 5 maddesinin “b” fıkrasına göre *“Kurum, reklam sürelerinin bir bölümünü ya da tamamını Türkiye Radyo-Televizyon Kurumu Satış Yönetmeliği’ndeki usul ve esaslar uygulanmak suretiyle satabilir.”* 

Yani önce ihale yapıldı sonra reklam sürelerinin satılabileceğine ilişkin düzenleme yapıldı. İhalenin yapıldığı tarihte yürürlükte olan yönetmelikte böyle bir düzenleme yok.

İhale süreci böyle… Odatv’nin TRT dosyası belgeleriyle devam edecek…

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*TRT’NİN REKLüM İHALESİNİ KİM ALDI?*



15.02.2010 18:16




TRT Reklam ihalesini kağıt üzerinde *VERİTAS MEDYA VE REKLüM HİZMETLERİ TİC. A.ş.* aldı.

İhaleye davet edilen ve *TEK KATILAN* firma durumundaki *VERİTAS MEDYA VE REKLüM HİZMETLERİ TİC.A. ş.*’de ihaleden önce ilginç bir HİSSE DEVRİ gerçekleşiyor. (25 Mart 2009 sayılı Sic. Tic. Gazetesi, Sayı 7277)

VERİTAS’ın ortakları ilan edilen ancak yapılmayan ilk ihaleden önce değişiyor. 16.03.2009 tarihinde yönetim kurulu kararı ile şirket ortaklığına EYüP BATAL, KAMİL HAKAN üİZEM ve MEHMET KAYA alınıyor.

50.000 TL sermayeli şirketin bu değişiklikten önceki hisse dağılımı şöyle:

*BELGE 1)* 4 Kasım 2008 tarihli Ticaret Sicil Gazetesi:

Burak Kaan Bülbüloğlu: 48.710
Asena Bülbüloğlu: 1020
Jean Can Bülbüloğlu: 125
üzdal şahbaz: 125
Kadir Han: 20

*BELGE 2)* 25 Mart 2009 tarihli Ticaret Sicil Gazetesi
şirketin yeni hisse dağılımı şöyle:
Eyüp Batal: 20.000
Kamil Hakan üizem: 12.500
Mehmet Kaya: 12.500
Burak Kaan Bülbüloğlu: 3855
Asena Bülbüloğlu: 1020
Jean Can Bülbüloğlu: 125

*BELGE 3)* 11 Ağustos 2009 tarihli Ticaret Sicil Gazetesi

*KAAN BüLBüLOğLU’NA VERİLEN PARALAR*
11 Ağustos 2009 tarih ve 7373 nolu Ticaret Sicil Gazetesindeki ilana göre; VERİTAS MEDYA VE REKLüM HİZ. TİC. A.ş. 16 Temmuz 2009 tarihinde yaptığı olağan genel kurul toplantısında statü tadiline giderek AKDENİZ MEDYA SATIş VE PAZARLAMA EVİ SANAYİ VE TİCARET A.ş. unvanını alıyor.

Ticaret Sicil Gazetesi’ndeki bilgilere göre şirketin eski hakim ortağı olan B.Kaan Bülbüloğlu’na 2008 yılı karından 1.287.932,70 TL kar dağıtılacağı belirtilmektedir. Başka bir ortağa kar dağıtılmaması ilginçtir.

Yine bu tarihte şirketin Yönetim Kurulu Başkanlığı’na EYüP BATAL, yönetim kurulu üyeliklerine de Kamil Hakan üizem ve Mehmet Kaya getiriliyor.

şirketteki değişiklikler bununla da bitmiyor.

*BELGE 4)* 12 Ekim 2009 tarihli Ticaret ve Sicil Gazetesi

12 Ekim 2009 tarihli Ticaret ve Sicil Gazetesi’ndeki bilgiler şöyle;

şirket adına kayıtlı bulunan İstanbul İli, Sarıyer İlçesi, Rumelihisar Mahallesi Pafta 5 Ada 56, Parsel 1 kayıtlı gayrimenkulün Burak Kaan Bülbüloğlu 'na KDV dahil 2.657.367 TL (İkimilyonaltıyüzeliyedibinüçyüzaltmışyedi TL) değerle devredilmesi ayrıca yine şirket adına kayıtlı 34 ASN 71 plakalı Range Rover Vouge TDV8 SE marka 2008 model (şase No: SALLMAM248A280503 Motor No: 0281873368DT) aracın satışı hususunda Eyüp Batal 'a yetki verilmesine karar verildi.

Nasıl 50 bin TL sermayeli bir şirketin büyük ortağı birden yaklaşık 4 milyon liranın sahibi oluyor.

Veritas’daki hisse değişikliğinden sonra yönetim kurulu başkanlığına getirilen Eyüp Batal’ın kim olduğuna ilişkin yaptığımız araştırmalarda yine karşımıza alışık olduğumuz bir tablo çıktı.

*EYüP BATAL KİM?*
Eyüp Batal, 2005 Kasım ayında BBM Büyük Baskı Merkezi 'nin genel müdürü olarak göreve başlıyor.
BBM Büyük Baskı Merkezi, İNTER TANITIM ‘ın bir alt şirketi.

İNTER TANITIM ise 1994 yılında İNTERPAN olarak faaliyetlerine başlayan daha sonra Alman Ströer firmasına hisselerinin bir bölümünü satarak Ströer Kentvizyon, adını alan şirketin alt kuruluşlarından birisi.
Bu şirketler Mustafa ve Murat İlbak’ın. 

STRüER – Kentvizyon – dolayısıyla İlbak’ların AKP ile yakınlığını bilmeyen var mı?

Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’ün babası geçtiğimiz yıllarda Ströer Kentvizyon’un işlerini yaptı. Buna ilişkin haberler basında geniş şekilde yer almıştı.

şimdi başlıktaki soruyu tekrar soralım. TRT’nin reklam ihalesini kim aldı?

Kaan Bülbüloğlu’nun sahibi olduğu VERİTAS MEDYA VE REKLüM HİZ. TİC. A.ş. mi, yoksa Eyüp Batal’ın yönetim kurulu başkanı olduğu AKDENİZ MEDYA SATIş VE PAZARLAMA EVİ SANAYİ VE TİCARET A.ş. mi?

*Ya da STRüER – Kentvizyon mu?*

Bu durumda TRT’nin reklam ihalesini alan aslında STRüER-Kentvizyon

Peki, TRT’nin program tanıtımlarının yapıldığı bilboardlar / açık hava reklam panoları kime ait?
*Bu panolar da Ströer Kentvizyon’a ait.

Nasıl, iyi iş değil mi?*


*Odatv.com*

BELGE BİRİ GüRMEK İüİN TIKLAYIN
BELGE BİRİN DEVAMINI İüİN TIKLAYIN
BELGE İKİYİ GüRMEK İüİN TIKLAYIN
BELGE üüü GüRMEK İüİN TIKLAYIN
BELGE DüRDü GüRMEK İüİN TIKLAYIN

----------

